# Accucraft 7/8 Emma



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if the side tanks on Accucraft's 7/8 Emma are functional, or are they dummies, as on Ruby? 
Are they easy to remove?
Thanks.
Jim C.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, Non functional like the Ruby as there is no hand pump. The fuel tank is in the cab. I looks easily removed, though you loose the dome. It was planned to be removable easily I was told for a universal chassis if you wanted to change it. The safety is under the dome inside the tank. So you still have a point for affixing a new dome should the tank be removed. Standard boiler fill in the cab. Keep in mind this is also a D valve and simplified Stevenson plus it has a sight glass. All for 935.00 plus shipping. Makes it a great entry loco at under a grand. Hopefully Ill have some at York. I know I have a bunch ordered for customers.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 08 Feb 2013 07:03 AM 
Jim, Non functional like the Ruby as there is no hand pump. The fuel tank is in the cab. I looks easily removed, though you loose the dome. It was planned to be removable easily I was told for a universal chassis if you wanted to change it. The safety is under the dome inside the tank. So you still have a point for affixing a new dome should the tank be removed. Standard boiler fill in the cab. Keep in mind this is also a D valve and simplified Stevenson plus it has a sight glass. All for 935.00 plus shipping. Makes it a great entry loco at under a grand. Hopefully Ill have some at York. I know I have a bunch ordered for customers. 

Thanks. I look to seeing you at York. I imagine a WeeBee pop valve would be real nice instead of the stock safety. I've got one on my SR&RL 24 and like it a lot. Jim C


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the Emma will be available in a couple weeks. Its due in by the end of the month.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 14 Feb 2013 06:51 AM 
Looks like the Emma will be available in a couple weeks. Its due in by the end of the month. 

Thanks for the update.
Jim


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Jim, I can't comment on whether the side tanks can be removed, but I do have a couple minutes of video showing the Emma prototype running at the National Garden Railway Convention in Chicago this past August. I've never embeded a video before, so here goes. I also have a good photo of the underside of the loco. I'll insert that too if possible. Here's the video link. 
Emma Prototype at the NGRC in Chicago, August 2012.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

The tanks are removable by unscrewing the "filler hatch" and lifting the tank off. I hope the dome is easy to detach from the tanks - that would make it a lot easier to reuse it if one were going to make a tender loco or Forney.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Vance, 

I'm planning on bashing mine into a small forney. Just wish I knew the driver diameter and spacing. I know, it's a sickness. I don't own one loco that is still "stock" and many are really "non-stock" 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, Will
Thanks for the video link, and the still photo. There seem to be 2 real pistons under there, and a large gear for power transmission to an axle, I'm guessing? Does that mean that the pistons on the outside are dummies, and that the side rods are just decorative (i.e., driven by the crank, instead of the other way around, same as a sparkie locomotive)?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Jim-- 

That is Dora the little geared engine which has the inside cylinders (and no outside dummies. Marc Horwitz's prototype does have outside cylinders) 

Emma has working cylinders with working slide valves and a somewhat mysterious valve gear setup.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Eric, you are correct. The new loco with the inside cylinders is the Dora. At the time of the NGRC in Chicago, Dora had not yet been named. 
Jim, my apologies for the confusion. The video is of the Emma though.

Regards,

Will


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

OK, thanks! That makes sense!
Jim C


----------

